# Can you do this entry level skill.



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

We are talking about guns here, now lets talk about how to use them. In training we have a drill from concealment, to presentation to hits on target all of which can ( and should) be done in as little as 1.25 seconds. So my question to all of you is, can you draw your weapon and put one round in a 6 inch paper plate from 5 yards away and do it under 2 secs???

Edited to add: The question above is for all. I realize (and should have brought up) that not all shooters can do this. Some havnt had any experience with the guns they have or carry. Like anything you do for the first time, seek out a professional to help you get to the point we are talking about. If you have any questions on the why and the how, please ask. This is an entry level drill for a trained individual.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes. You can even start with a full size paper plate and work down. Combat accuracy is much different than target accuracy. If you can accomplish this every time you will have little problem when the time comes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that once you have mastered the original, very useful drill, maybe taking 1.5 seconds per try, move back.
After five yards, try doing it at seven yards. Then at 10, and then at 15.
All of these exercises should be done within the same 1.5-second time frame.

Do not try to shoot quickly.
Go for _smoothness_, not speed.

At 15 yards, you might want to switch to a slightly larger plate, for instance eight inches in diameter.

Then try the same exercise with "double taps"-two shots per draw.
This time, give yourself at least two seconds. Maybe even 2.25 seconds, at 10 and 15 yards.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Steve absolutely correct. Keep pushing yourself.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Very Nice Steve, as Tacman has said you are correct...


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Push yourself , Yes but continue your drills to hone your skills......JJ


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes, also at 10 yds. Same drill with 5 shots at 2.3 seconds. IPSC A zone in place of plate.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you have to take the hot dog, beans and cole slaw off first? Actually, that is a very good practice and the way I'm carrying now, the answer is no. For those kinds of times, I'd have to be OWB.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Sgt45 said:


> Do you have to take the hot dog, beans and cole slaw off first? Actually, that is a very good practice and the way I'm carrying now, the answer is no. For those kinds of times, I'd have to be OWB.


Its like anything else, the more you practice it the better you will be. I should have mentioned in the OP, "from your choice of concealment". Sorry about the mix up.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 14, 2012)

Harryball and tacman605, can you post videos of yourselves doing this drill? Taking into consideration that this is the internet and upon googling the name "tacman605" I found a picture of an obviously over the hill biker type...and you're about 10 years north of mandatory military retirement age...I'm doubting the sincerity of your post.


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

LOL Frogger. Yes that would most probably be me. I am 51 years old.

If I can find someone to videotape it I will be happy to this is not some mythical unicorn that cannot be done, all you have to do it train for it.

So now Frogger once I accomplish this task I need a video of you training for or doing this drill. If you have not trained or done it before do not even worry about the times work on technique.

One other thing I do not have paper plates so I will have to make due with a circle on the target or piece of paper or something.

Over the hill biker type? Hmmmm guess that is the look I was going for. Funny when I googled your name all I got was an old arcade game with a frog run over by a car.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Harryball, great post. I don't know about 1 shot in 2 seconds from concealment, maybe 4 or 5 at 5 yards.

:smt071


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanuk said:


> Harryball, great post. I don't know about 1 shot in 2 seconds from concealment, maybe 4 or 5 at 5 yards.
> 
> :smt071


Yea, Nanuk its about 4 to 5 shots in 2 sec...that will get the job done. Especially if your bouncing of the X while doing so....


----------



## TMITG (Sep 16, 2012)

If either of you (Harryball or Tacman605) are near enough to Monument, Colorado, I will volunteer to videotape you and edit the footage for posting on the forum. Please PM me.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TMITG said:


> If either of you (Harryball or Tacman605) are near enough to Monument, Colorado, I will volunteer to videotape you and edit the footage for posting on the forum. Please PM me.


Im in Mi. If you are up this way, let me know. I would love to have it done by someone a little more professional than I....


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok here is the first one. It is from 5 yards/meters shooting at a 6 inch circle target from the holster open carried.

As I stated this is the only belt holster I have here so please no bitching about being unfair. The holster is a Blade Tech Paddle, Weapon is a standard Glock 19 with night sights and an M3 light attached.

I do not have a shot timer so time them yourselves. Watching the video and using my IPOD stopwatch it comes in under two seconds but if you have some super duper superimposed stopwatch thing go for it.

TMITG if you have a passport hop a plane to Afghanistan, land in Kabul, go south for a few hours and give me a shout.



I will post more as they upload.


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Harryball said:


> Yea, Nanuk its about 4 to 5 shots in 2 sec...that will get the job done. Especially if your bouncing of the X while doing so....


Is there any other way?


----------



## tacman605 (Oct 11, 2012)

Here is the one from concealed. Yes rounds hit inside the circle.



If you can superimpose a timer on the screen please do.

Well Berettabone count 1001, 1002 or watch the timer on the bottom of the screen. Your internet is probably better than mine so you can put a timer on the screen for yours.


----------

